

Inspired by YC sites: Add a quick feedback button to your web app - thorax
http://featurelist.org/info/features

======
thorax
We developed featurelist.org to help us track feedback/feature requests from
our sites and want to make the same sort of thing available to other startups.
You can see another example of the widget on our site, <http://bug.gd>.

